# Hilarious vid of last weekend!!!



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

We recorded this last weekend. We stopped at one of our typical "soda" stops and my buddy started talking about skimming water on his Renegade. Of course I say prove it and he didnt hesitate. The funny part is the other friend of ours said he could do it on his stock Brute and hilarity ensues. Enjoy. :haha:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice, I think that if he wants to ever do that again, he needs to upgrade... A LOT.... lol... good vid, got me a laugh....


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya he's pretty new to the atv scene. lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I knew this had "YARD DART" written all over it....

:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

lol nice vid.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

"Not Again" :bigok: hahahahahaha So according to the videographer, that wasnt his first dump...


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

No bout two weeks ago he rode in a chest deep hole and drowned the bike out. In his defense it didn't look deep at all. Lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That was priceless! :lol:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

"Oh no, not again" :haha:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol, nice, yall aren't going to let him live this down are you.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I wouldn't... I think he would have to go to his grave remembering this.... LOL, I would remind him every time he spoke of a wheeler...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Now that's some funny stuff right therah!


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh ya he isn't gonna hear the end of it. I wwill see to it lol.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL, thats what friends are really for, right.


----------

